# Camping or glamping - ?



## simongt (21 Mar 2021)

Probably a silly question on a cycle chat website, but is it just me that's noticed how much campers have been 'conned' into buying all those wee 'extras' to make a weekend under canvas more 'enjoyable' - ? Seems that for a couple, nothing less than a six berth stand up family tent is required. Put that with full size tables, chairs, all singing dancing cooking range, cool boxes, camp beds, etc., etc.. Dunno how they fit it all in, quite apart form the setting up / striking camp time it must take - !
My take on camping has always been keep it simple. That's half the fun and also you appreciate what you have at home when you get back, not taking your home with you - !🤣


----------



## Cycleops (21 Mar 2021)

I think it's always been like that hasn't it?

That brand of camper loves to have all the comforts of home but away from home and the accessory makers are happy to indulge them. Loading it all I to a 4x4 or a cavernous estate and heading for a sanitised campsite with all the amenities.

The only true campers are cyclists and hikers who delight in the very opposite cutting their kit to the bare minimum which includes saving weight to the extent of removing the handles from toothbrushes.


----------



## weareHKR (21 Mar 2021)

I remember the family tent I had years ago... the bag of steel poles was that heavy I needed a flatbed truck to go camping... but seriously I needed a trailer for all the gear, there weren't any luxury items either. It certainly wasn't a relaxing time putting it up & taking it down... 
The last time I used it was down in Norfolk, pissed down for two weeks solid, worst holiday ever & my very last camping trip!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

What’s wrong with building a shelter out of moss and fallen branches and rubbing two sticks together to light a fire. Eating a rabbit you’ve caught and skinned. Camping has gone soft.


----------



## HMS_Dave (21 Mar 2021)

Glamping also comes with a bowl which says "car keys here"...


----------



## PK99 (21 Mar 2021)

simongt said:


> Probably a silly question on a cycle chat website, but is it just me that's noticed how much campers have been 'conned' into buying all those wee 'extras' to make a weekend under canvas more 'enjoyable' - ? Seems that for a couple, nothing less than a six berth stand up family tent is required. Put that with full size tables, chairs, all singing dancing cooking range, cool boxes, camp beds, etc., etc.. Dunno how they fit it all in, quite apart form the setting up / striking camp time it must take - !
> My take on camping has always been keep it simple. That's half the fun and also you appreciate what you have at home when you get back, not taking your home with you - !🤣



When we camped with the kids oy 2 bed 4 person canvas tent with aluminum poles took up most of the Estate boot space.

Weighed a ton and took ages to erect.

Something like:






A modern ligkr weight nylon bungalow with cabon fibre poles, weighs nothing and fits in a rucksack. Almost erects itself etc

There is sapce for the extras!


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2021)

I will always take a two/three person tent on my bike as I like the space. The rest is sleep bag, mat, cooker, coffee, food, wash kit and clothes.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Mar 2021)

Ah, when I was 17, three of us decided to go camping- all we had was a play tent and a one man job which we took to Coniston and set up beside a small stream.

In the night there was a downpour and the stream grew to a raging torrent which flooded out the level ground we'd camped on and sent us scrabbling with a torch to save what we could. 

First and last attempt!


----------



## I like Skol (21 Mar 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Loading it all I to a 4x4 or a cavernous estate and heading for a sanitised campsite with all the amenities.


Can't agree about the sanitised campsite, but you are right about loading up the 4x4..... It's the way I roll 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/l...-12-16th-sept-2019.248322/page-2#post-5736976


----------



## Bazzer (21 Mar 2021)

Not a new phenomena. In the late 70's Mrs B and I used to take a 6 person frame tent when camping in France and Southern Germany. We liked the space, although it took the whole of the back seat of our then Golf to accommodate it. Didn't go for the whole camp bed and range cooking stuff though.
A big downside though was reduced flexibility. If we thought we might be moving to two or three sites over (say) 10 days, my preference was for another tent we had which was a typical A frame. But that one I had the flysheet extended and bought a couple of tent poles, to increase the covered space, which made for handy storage.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2021)

simongt said:


> Probably a silly question on a cycle chat website, but is it just me that's noticed how much campers have been 'conned' into buying all those wee 'extras' to make a weekend under canvas more 'enjoyable' - ? Seems that for a couple, nothing less than a six berth stand up family tent is required. Put that with full size tables, chairs, all singing dancing cooking range, cool boxes, camp beds, etc., etc.. Dunno how they fit it all in, quite apart form the setting up / striking camp time it must take - !
> My take on camping has always been keep it simple. That's half the fun and also you appreciate what you have at home when you get back, not taking your home with you - !🤣


Not just tents. I have been looking for a trailer tent for myself. They all seem to state sleeps 8 or something when I know what I want is for one person and simple to erect. Caravans and motorhomes have also got bigger in general. I am always amused by the advertiser stating how many births.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2021)

We've got enough kit for a long weekend. My son managed 5 days at Le-Mans with the addition of a big portable solar panel to charge their power banks to keep their phones going.

Our friends used to always insist on electric hook up ! Not camped for a few years !


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Mar 2021)

I always used to stick by the motto, "keep it thimple, thtupid" and travel light on 2 wheels whether pedal or motor powered but since I have got more old and creaky I can appreciate the hedonistic point of view a bit more. I used to enjoy the heathery, grassy smell of my tent when getting it ready for my next trip. None of us have done any camping for the last year, I wonder when we'll be able to get out there again, the self indulgent or the spartans or the somewhere in betweens.


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2021)

I used to work by a simple rule - if the cost of a proposed site and style of camping cost more than an hotel room, then I'd go camping in a hotel room instead.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Mar 2021)

Surely this is glamping.

If the views not this good, then its just shuffling about in a field, with facilities less amenable than those to be found at home*. 

*Yeah I know I did it for enough years with small kids in tow.. 





This is pretty goddarn glamorous, for the geologically minded.

Oh I do. hope we're all allowed to go somewhere soon. 

Even Wales feels like a far flung exotic location right now


----------



## mudsticks (21 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not just tents. I have been looking for a trailer tent for myself. They all seem to state sleeps 8 or something when I know what I want is for one person and simple to erect. Caravans and motorhomes have also got bigger in general. I am always amused by the advertiser stating how many births.



How many births.. 

As in mobile midwifery unit ??


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

Coincidentally, I just had an email from a friend who is in Texas which included this...

"_It's spring break here now so we're being invaded with tourists who are prepared to spend $1000 + food +entertainment+ petrol for a weekend stay in 1 bedroom hastily built cute hovels at the side of the main road. Talk about more money than brains. There are also campsites with tiny tents set up, no electricity or water for $70 a night with those plastic 1 person toilets (no flush just a bucket) called 'glamping' (glamorous camping! ha)_"


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> How many births..
> 
> As in mobile midwifery unit ??


That does appear to be the implication in very many ads.The mind boggles.


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Even Wales feels like a far flung exotic location right now



It is


----------



## mudsticks (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Coincidentally, I just had an email from a friend who is in Texas which included this...
> 
> "_It's spring break here now so we're being invaded with tourists who are prepared to spend $1000 + food +entertainment+ petrol for a weekend stay in 1 bedroom hastily built cute hovels at the side of the main road. Talk about more money than brains. There are also campsites with tiny tents set up, no electricity or water for $70 a night with those plastic 1 person toilets (no flush just a bucket) called 'glamping' (glamorous camping! ha)_"



Yup, it's surprising how much folks will pay to come park on yr grass.

Although $70!! 

Sounds a bit steep. 

Right now there's rather handily a trend for preferring fewer facilities, not more.



Rusty Nails said:


> It is



It might come to that yet


----------



## Julia9054 (21 Mar 2021)

Upgraded our tent about 3 years ago. I prefer one that's designed for a couple more people than the number sleeping in it - so I can spread out bit. It's inflatable - brilliant!
Best thing about it is it has a black lining so it stays dark when the sun comes up. I will generally chuck a sail and ropes in the car in case I need extra shade and my hammock because once you have a hammock you wonder what you did without one! 
Probably way too much stuff for the purists here but I am generally living in it for about 3 weeks.


----------



## DCLane (21 Mar 2021)

I don't camp: having done it in the Scouts as a teenager that was enough. Sorry if it seems snooty but I work hard, don't have many vices and will stay in a B&B / self-catering if I have to but not camping.



HMS_Dave said:


> Glamping also comes with a bowl which says "car keys here"...



Erm ... speaking from experience are we?


----------



## DRHysted (21 Mar 2021)

When on holiday I want to be away from the maddening crowd, but I also want to sleep well and spend my days in comfort. At present I use a folding camper which has 2 fixed double beds, seating area, hot & cold water, toilet, oven, fridge, and toilet. The unit takes an hour to set up and the awning another hour. 
I’m considering downgrading to a caravan in the next couple of years to reduce the set up time as the travelling time is about 10 to 12 hours.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2021)

I started with a tiny single skin canvas tent then got married and moved on to a Black’s Good Companions which we used also when we had 2 small children. Eventually went to a frame tent followed by a tiny hardboard caravan which was replaced by two further bigger ones. Onwards to camper vans followed by motorhomes. Now working my way back down again tho’ used small tents for solo trips but now need more comfort in old age so possibly a small trailer tent as the car carries my trike.


----------



## Ridgeway (21 Mar 2021)

I suppose the word "camping" has a broad meaning these days.To some if means under canvas (nylon tase days) to others in means being in a tin tent, for us our tin tent has an engine but to me it's all camping, just different versions. We camp 30-40 nights a year as we go most weekends once the season starts, we also go in Winter from time to time. We certainly take a lot of gear (usually 7 bikes) but we are set up so that we can be ready to go in under 1hr and once we arrive we are set up in 15mins. I don't think it matters if you camp light or heavy, only that you're out there and you're enjoying yourself. We often lend tools and fix things for other people when we're camping as we are lucky to be well equipped, it's all part of enjoying an outdoor life


----------



## houblon (22 Mar 2021)

Cycleops said:


> The only true campers are cyclists and hikers who delight in the very opposite cutting their kit to the bare minimum which includes saving weight to the extent of removing the handles from toothbrushes.



Luxury. I save weight by leaving my teeth at home. And just taking one contact lens.


----------



## icowden (23 Mar 2021)

simongt said:


> is it just me that's noticed how much campers have been 'conned' into buying all those wee 'extras' to make a weekend under canvas more 'enjoyable'



It just depends on the type of camper you are. I camped with the Cubs and then I've camped at LARP events with various degrees of tentage available (one memorable year, my friend insisted we take his tent, only to find when we got there that the previous person he had lent it to had put it away wet and it had been entirely destroyed by mould - I slept under the stars)

However, then I got married. I have since camped many times with my better half. She however is of the opinion that camping should involve a comfortable bed, a carpeted living room in case it rains, ample shelter for outside cooking, stove, etc etc. Plus the campsite must be of good quality and have excellent shower and toilet facilities. Much more of a glamp than a camp.

It's still fun though, and in many ways it's a lot easier on the kids (especially since they were little).


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> I don't camp: having done it in the Scouts as a teenager that was enough. Sorry if it seems snooty but I work hard, don't have many vices and will stay in a B&B / self-catering if I have to but not camping.


Completely agree, also did it as summer holidays as a kid as it was all we could afford, but time away is too precious now to camp, a B&B and a real bed is much better option.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Mar 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> I wonder when we'll be able to get out there again, the self indulgent or the spartans or the somewhere in betweens.


April 12 - not long.
Better from May 17 though as then the pubs should be properly open - nice breakfast and a couple of sinful pints after a freecamp.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Mar 2021)

I usually camp in France not the UK. The weather is better and French campsites are spacious and better set out. Since France is looking unlikely this year, I have been looking at self catering in the UK. The prices are shocking so I expect I'll be attempting UK camping for the first time in ages


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Mar 2021)

camp beds, cool boxes tables and chairs isn't glamping, it's camping with loads of stuff

A dishwasher in your Yurt, now that's glamping


----------



## Ridgeway (23 Mar 2021)

Must admit that we know of a few "campers" that have dishwashers and washing machines in their camper vans, not small vans though


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2021)

Yurts are just overpriced part-canvas constructed holiday homes though. They have very little to do with camping. You don't even have to take a washing up sponge with you.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Mar 2021)

I'm planning to continue my basic camping trips this year. Just hoping you lot & your mates don't all turn up and spoil the peace and quiet!


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Mar 2021)

I like Skol said:


> I'm planning to continue my basic camping trips this year. Just hoping you lot & your mates don't all turn up and spoil the peace and quiet!


Campsite or freecamping?
I can't see much peace on campsites until just before they close for the winter. And maybe not then.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2021)

OH god, I've just realised we are going to get even more blummin caravans blocking up the roads as well 😭.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2021)

Sticking to my 37x12 foot metal tent with central heating for now. Unfortunately it's in Glamorous Wales, from which we've been chucked out of since September.


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2021)

I might get a caravan.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 579705
> 
> 
> Surely this is glamping.
> ...



Looks like my kind of spot. Lurberrrrly


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Yurts are just overpriced part-canvas constructed holiday homes though. They have very little to do with camping. You don't even have to take a washing up sponge with you.



I looked at yurts last summer. The cost of two nights was the equivalent of a week in a self catering cottage in same area. Definitely overpriced.


----------



## iluvmybike (23 Mar 2021)

simongt said:


> Probably a silly question on a cycle chat website, but is it just me that's noticed how much campers have been 'conned' into buying all those wee 'extras' to make a weekend under canvas more 'enjoyable' - ? Seems that for a couple, nothing less than a six berth stand up family tent is required. Put that with full size tables, chairs, all singing dancing cooking range, cool boxes, camp beds, etc., etc.. Dunno how they fit it all in, quite apart form the setting up / striking camp time it must take - !
> My take on camping has always been keep it simple. That's half the fun and also you appreciate what you have at home when you get back, not taking your home with you - !🤣


Surely it is each to their own. Why criticise and belittle?


----------



## mudsticks (23 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks like my kind of spot. Lurberrrrly



Yes, far far away from the maddening crowds - 

Although i have to confess to quite happily using campsites from time to time - hot showers and proximity to eating out options is nice now and then too.


----------



## rivers (23 Mar 2021)

I've got a little one man tent I use for bikepacking. Although I do stay at campsites because I want a shower and a toilet. And a place to charge things like my phone, wahoo, and battery packs. My friends think I'm mental. We're hopefully going on a short West country tour this summer. But I've had to find campsites with either a B&B/pub accommodation attached or glamping pods because they don't fancy sleeping in a tent.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Mar 2021)

I had an August bank holiday weekend in a Shepherd's hut on a farm in the lake district a few years ago. It was a very last minute thing and we got lucky. The farm already had a some holiday cottages and the daughter had bought this shepherd's hut as a project. We were it's first guests and because of that it was really cheap. It was lovely but I wouldn't pay the going rate for one. She has a few now and they are permanently booked up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Yes, far far away from the maddening crowds -
> 
> Although i have to confess to quite happily using campsites from time to time - hot showers and proximity to eating out options is nice now and then too.



As a kid my dad would take us wild camping in North Wales. In the evenings he'd quite happily take us to the nearest campsite to use the showers. Then on to a pub somewhere we could sit outside.


----------



## houblon (23 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> As a kid my dad would take us wild camping in North Wales. In the evenings he'd quite happily take us to the nearest campsite to use the showers. Then on to a pub somewhere we could sit outside.


Sounds a lot like my dad. Did he also read 'trespassers will be prosecuted" as "interesting stuff t'other side of this gate"?


----------



## Kingfisher101 (23 Mar 2021)

Yurts, campervans and caravans are not camping really.
Camping is a term reserved for tents, the freezing cold and the pouring rain in muddy fields situated in the arse end of nowhere.
I would rather never go away again than have to resort to camping, I think its horrible.


----------



## houblon (23 Mar 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Mountain biking is a term reserved for the freezing cold and the pouring rain in muddy fields situated in the arse end of nowhere.
> I would rather never cycling again than have to resort to mountain biking, I think its horrible.



Rather like camping
.


----------



## Andy_R (23 Mar 2021)

last time I camped was on a woodland "greenfield" site. Hammock, tarp, and a small campfire. No facilities at all except a water stand pipe. Lovely stuff.


----------



## houblon (23 Mar 2021)

Andy_R said:


> last time I camped was on a woodland "greenfield" site. Hammock, tarp, and a small campfire. No facilities at all except a water stand pipe. Lovely stuff.


Hammock? Tarp? Fire? Standpipe?
Luxury.
When I was your age we had a bed of bracken, a fertiliser sack and gathered round a cigarette for heat. Water we got from filtering voles' urine through a teabag.
Mind you, we could ride at 42km/hr on nowt but voles' urine and cowpats.


----------



## simongt (23 Mar 2021)

houblon said:


> bed of bracken


Bracken - ? Luxury lad, luxury - ! We had to make do with blackberry brambles for our camp beds - ! Aye, and that were in t'winter too - !


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Mar 2021)

Had 


Julia9054 said:


> I had an August bank holiday weekend in a Shepherd's hut on a farm in the lake district a few years ago. It was a very last minute thing and we got lucky. The farm already had a some holiday cottages and the daughter had bought this shepherd's hut as a project. We were it's first guests and because of that it was really cheap. It was lovely but I wouldn't pay the going rate for one. She has a few now and they are permanently booked up


Had the shepherd flown off for a mini break?


----------



## shep (24 Mar 2021)

Done my camping long ago on motorcycles, these day's it's B&b or campervan.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I looked at yurts last summer. The cost of two nights was the equivalent of a week in a self catering cottage in same area. Definitely overpriced.



It can seem expensive. 

I have a few freinds who run yurt 'campsites' they seem popular though. 

You could argue they're reducing pressure on cottage rentals. 

And thereby the price of housing locally. 
But that's a whole n'other problem. 

I do know a few people who've lived in yurts year round - because they can't afford to rent or buy 'bricks and mortar' locally. 



Kingfisher101 said:


> Yurts, campervans and caravans are not camping really.
> Camping is a term reserved for tents, the freezing cold and the pouring rain in muddy fields situated in the arse end of nowhere.
> I would rather never go away again than have to resort to camping, I think its horrible.



In which case you're doing it all wrong 








No actually you're right..


It's terrible best stay at home 



Ming the Merciless said:


> As a kid my dad would take us wild camping in North Wales. In the evenings he'd quite happily take us to the nearest campsite to use the showers. Then on to a pub somewhere we could sit outside.



I think that's why they started putting key codes on shower blocks..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Mar 2021)

Camping is ace. Children love it, I took my son a couple of times a year since he was three, from about five I took a friend of his aswell and they all loved it. I remember taking one lad, aged 10, from a wealthy family, they had holiday homes all over the world, skiers etc and we went off and had a few days with bikes in North Wales (possibly damp) and when I returned him he rushed up to his mum saying "mum, mum, I've just had the best holiday EVER!"
Another highlight of the year for me was taking the cub scouts camping on the annual trip. In reality we were only about ten miles from where they all lived, but they thought it was a different country. I suspect for some of them it's the only time in their lives that they'll go camping, which makes me both happy and sad.
One thing I've missed in lockdown is going camping (on my own nowadays).


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Camping is ace. Children love it, I took my son a couple of times a year since he was three, from about five I took a friend of his aswell and they all loved it. I remember taking one lad, aged 10, from a wealthy family, they had holiday homes all over the world, skiers etc and we went off and had a few days with bikes in North Wales (possibly damp) and when I returned him he rushed up to his mum saying "mum, mum, I've just had the best holiday EVER!"
> Another highlight of the year for me was taking the cub scouts camping on the annual trip. In reality we were only about ten miles from where they all lived, but they thought it was a different country. I suspect for some of them it's the only time in their lives that they'll go camping, which makes me both happy and sad.
> One thing I've missed in lockdown is going camping (on my own nowadays).



I don't think I even stayed in a hotel til my mid twenties. 

My family nearly always camped. 
Or Campervan, and tented. 

I think a few times when I was a kid on soggy camping holidays in Wales I vowed if I ever had kids I'd take them to holiday parks or whatever. 

No prizes for guessing what I 'actually' did when I had kids. 

They both had their first wildcamping experiences at 3 mnths old, (babies are so portable!) and camping was mostly how we took holidays when they were older. 

Yes they moaned a bit "why can't we go to centreparcs ya de ya" 

Now they manage their own holidays.. 

Yup you guessed it..

They go camping 🏕️


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Mar 2021)

I have no objection to children on campsites but please wait until they are old enough to follow instructions (age 3 or 4) unless you are wild camping and nowhere near other people. Spent 4 very wearing days on a campsite on the Atlantic coast in France a couple of years ago next to a tent containing an over tired 2 year old out of its routine that screamed the place down day and night whilst it’s adults ate, drank and completely ignored it.


----------



## Big John (24 Mar 2021)

Camped as a kid when I was in the boys brigade. Got the bug. The wife and I have been camping since 1976 and are still at it (camping, that is!). We've had a few hotel holidays abroad and enjoyed those too but camping, surprisingly, is still our holiday of choice even if it is in the 'arse end of nowhere' 😂


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> I have no objection to children on campsites but please wait until they are old enough to follow instructions (age 3 or 4) unless you are wild camping and nowhere near other people. Spent 4 very wearing days on a campsite on the Atlantic coast in France a couple of years ago next to a tent containing an over tired 2 year old out of its routine that screamed the place down day and night whilst it’s adults ate, drank and completely ignored it.



That's just poor parenting though isn't it. 

Poor kid, poor neighbours who had to listen to it.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> That's just poor parenting though isn't it.
> 
> Poor kid, poor neighbours who had to listen to it.


Well, yes - in that case - however it is unreasonable to expect toddlers not to have tantrums and therefore the considerate thing to do is not to inflict them on other people until they have grown out of this stage.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> That's just poor parenting though isn't it.
> 
> Poor kid, poor neighbours who had to listen to it.


Indeed, and not confined to just camping parents, although sound proofing is generally better in hotels and cottages.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Well, yes - in that case - however it is unreasonable to expect toddlers not to have tantrums and therefore the considerate thing to do is not to inflict them on other people until they have grown out of this stage.



Sure but there's a difference between the odd temper tantrum, which we all had (apart from me of course)

And deliberately ignoring your child. 
I've had just as many - no more restless nights inflicted by adults who think the whole campsite wants to listen to their late night drinking sessions accompanied by loud music. 

They're 'supposedly' grown up, enough to know better.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed, and not confined to just camping parents, although sound proofing is generally better in hotels and cottages.


Wouldn't dream of inflicting my toddler on other hotel guests either


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2021)

Used to go on camping holidays as a family when I was a teenager. Mainly to France. 

Full frame tent, blow up lilos, separated bedroom compartments, stand up gas cooker, full table and chairs. All that was missing was a fridge so managed to keep the Kronenbourg cold in a bucket of water. Campsites usually had a pool, always had hot showers

I couldn't get Mrs N to even do something like that. Camping a big no no for her


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2021)

Earplugs area partial answer to noisy neighbours on campsite. 

They're handy if wild camping in bad weather too. 

An all night thunderstorm, booming round you in the mountains, can be far more disturbing than a mithering toddler. 

Had a few over long memorable nights like that.


----------



## Hicky (24 Mar 2021)

Hmmm, bit snobbish. Camp however you like or however much discomfort are you're prepared to put up with.
I'd rather haul all my crap to camp in France than experience the all inclusive in Turkey I did with the kids some years ago, the same goes for a variety of organised hols I've been on. 
Malta and Croatia is the only place that comes to mind that doesn't fill me with dread.
Having said that camping in Capel Curig when its pissing down isn't a barrel of laughs.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2021)

Hicky said:


> Having said that camping in Capel Curig when its pissing down isn't a barrel of laughs.


There's no such thing as bad weather, just bad kit.....


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Mar 2021)

Nothing wrong with young kids whilst camping - you just need to keep them happy.





This is our a few years ago at bathtime.


----------



## Hicky (24 Mar 2021)

I like Skol said:


> There's no such thing as bad weather, just bad kit.....


Skins waterproof blah blah


----------



## matticus (24 Mar 2021)

It does seem like there's quite a thick dividing line between the two ...err.. camps:

With, or
Without

motorised assistance. Sure, there is still wide variation _within_ each group; but not many drive-campers will bring *less* gear than the most-loaded up cycle-tourist or hiker.

n.b. I'm *not *suggesting the two tribes should be at war!!!! Just that they are clearly different.


----------



## BrianUK (24 Mar 2021)

I enjoy camping but hot showers are a must! I used one when I was younger that had a barely luke-warm shower block and was pretty uncomfortable!


----------



## matticus (24 Mar 2021)

British showers are often not what they should be! I would rather not bother than use a feeble shower. Give me a tap, some soap and a towel (and ideally a discount!).


----------



## BrianUK (24 Mar 2021)

Haha very true! individual cubicles with decent pressure and temperature is probably a bit of a luxury!


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> British showers are often not what they should be! I would rather not bother than use a feeble shower. Give me a tap, some soap and a towel (and ideally a discount!).


Always seem to work fine in France. Another reason for preferring to camp there than the UK


----------



## DRHysted (24 Mar 2021)

BrianUK said:


> I enjoy camping but hot showers are a must! I used one when I was younger that had a barely luke-warm shower block and was pretty uncomfortable!


No showers or hot water where we go (and very few people). So we take our own, high flow rate 12 volt pump connected to a shower head, and a bucket of hot water, job done.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2021)

DRHysted said:


> No showers or hot water where we go (and very few people). So we take our own, high flow rate 12 volt pump connected to a shower head, and a bucket of hot water, job done.



A bucket of hot water, and a scoop to rinse off was my only 'shower' for years. 

I take a I litre plastic pot, and a microfiber cloth when backpacking / bike packing away from 'civilisation'. 

Heat some water on the stove, and you can have a very serviceable wash, of all the important bits with a relatively small amount of effort.


----------



## houblon (24 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Heat some water on the stove, and you can have a very serviceable wash, of all the important bits...



That's the important bits taken care of. For the less essential parts of the body, I like to arrange myself on a neighbour's windscreen and ask him to operate the screen wash.


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2021)

houblon said:


> That's the important bits taken care of. For the less essential parts of the body, I like to arrange myself on a neighbour's windscreen and ask him to operate the screen wash.



I would say 'pics or it didn't happen' 

But on second thoughts..


----------



## houblon (24 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I would say 'pics or it didn't happen'
> 
> But on second thoughts..



No, you're right. Let's leave it at that. No-one needs to see a Clarkson's Rinse any more than they do a Gentleman's Wash.


----------



## simongt (26 Mar 2021)

Although I still keep my camping style fairly 'basic', even at 67, the one thing I do miss from 'back then' is being able to build, light and cook on a wood fire instead of now being obliged to use a stove of one sort or another.  Gave a modest sense of achievement when the fire got going.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2021)

simongt said:


> Although I still keep my camping style fairly 'basic', even at 67, the one thing I do miss from 'back then' is being able to build, light and cook on a wood fire instead of now being obliged to use a stove of one sort or another.  Gave a modest sense of achievement when the fire got going.


Still do that at the campsites I choose


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Guilty of all camping offences. Over 35 years my friends and I camped on a farm once owned by Beatrix Potter. A view of the Langdale Pikes if you walked a few yards up the knoll we pitched on.
No bogs, only tap water was in a barn 1/2 mile away. It wasn't a camp site, it was a farm with camping for the very very lucky.
I used to put a Persian rug in my cosmos tent, allegedly 5+ person, one person with comforts I would say, double length sheepskin on top of the rug. Left the sleeping bag in the car and used a very large goose down quilt.
Cognac and whisky decanters in a wooden box with cut crystal glasses, tumbler and balloon.
Gas fridges, we left a big cast iron barbecue in the gorse bushes, too dirty and big for the motors.
We took air rifles, catapults, pistols, bicycles, a chainsaw.
If 6 of us went we took 6 tents, we took an army mess tent in the later years for cooking and idling when the weather was crap.
For all of that the bogs was ones chosen place somewhere on the old metal mine spoil tips across a ravine.
Washed and shaved in a freezing the year round beck.
Also done the hardcore cycle touring with no tent, goretex fitted bivi bag for the sleeping bag and a 12mm thick very old Karrimat.
Woods, over a wall, behind a gate, on a council football field.
In workman's huts and railway maintenance buildings, stable buildings complete with farting horses and once under an upturned rowing boat.
I mentioned elsewhere about packing a Canon F1 camera and three lenses when I toured as a young man, not ever in my remaining years will such nonsense happen again. I'll use the saving in weight to carry more fine liquor.
Oh and I truly loath large campsites, they are the devil's work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2021)

The old F-1, she were a brick. As was the Nikon F-2, and the Miranda Sensomat. I liked those cameras, they were super durable, and waist level finders available. Digital cameras lightened the load considerably. As did my Kiev rangefinder camera, TBH.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Oh and I truly loath large campsites, they are the devil's work.


Anyone watching?
https://www.channel5.com/show/happy-campers-the-caravan-park/
Unmissable


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Anyone watching?
> https://www.channel5.com/show/happy-campers-the-caravan-park/
> Unmissable



I'll have to watch it.

Our site has a 'club' - AKA Phoenix Nights - it really is - real time warp. Will have to take the lads in when we next go MTB'ing. My mum and dad popped in for a change one Friday, and some old folks (my parent's aren't young) said - 'that's our place'. Thing is, when my folks are down at the van, my dad pops in the club for a pint during the day, so he is probably more regular than those who have 'their place' in the club on a Friday.

The pub puts on kids entertainers during the season in the family room, and the club puts on bingo and singers for the oldies. The pub and club are open to anyone as they are on the road outside the park, but we get quite a lot coming from Presthaven (massive site) as the beers are far more reasonable.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 May 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Glamping also comes with a bowl which says "car keys here"...


You may mock, but i have vague memories of hearing about a caravanners swinging club.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> You may mock, but i have vague memories of hearing about a caravanners swinging club.


 have you a link? I don't own, well currently don't own a caravan. Can you rent one?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> have you a link? I don't own, well currently don't own a caravan. Can you rent one?


Sorry no but it is a genuine memory.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Sorry no but it is a genuine memory.


I don't doubt it. Its hilarious none the less. Resourceful caravanner showing his visitors his semi resilient jack pads, "cuts the rocking and noise down by 40%, at least".


----------



## Blue Hills (29 May 2021)

Returned here after a search on seeing the somewhat sad johnny vegas glamping thing (tho i like vegas).
Glamping is i can't help but think a communist invention.
I well remember in communist prague coming across a couple who said they were staying in a beer barrel.
I set off on the tram the next day, in the outskirts went into a humble looking restaurant bar, thought i maybe had the wrong place, wandered out the back door and there was a large garden with spaced large beer barrels on mounts. Door and a bed either side.
So the communists invented the pod in the mid 80s.
I took a photo, still have the prints and negs, sold the pic to the daily trade publicans newspaper. The publican.
Little to nowt new under the sun.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Returned here after a search on seeing the somewhat sad johnny vegas glamping thing (tho i like vegas).


He sold it badly enough on a few BBC radio shows.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2021)

£350 a night on Johnny's site.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> £350 a night on Johnny's site.


He can get to..


----------



## Blue Hills (30 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> £350 a night on Johnny's site.


cripes.
I'll find a neighbouring field, look over the hedge at folks frantically selfying themselves to broadcast how interesting they are.


----------



## simongt (30 May 2021)

Finally decided to invest in a Trangia 27 stove. Been using gas for many a year, so now at least as I seek out quieter campsites, my peace will no longer be disturbed by the hiss of the gas stove whilst it's cooking my tea - ! 
Yes, I know the Triangia alcohol stove takes longer to heat things, but when camping, what's the hurry - ?


----------



## Blue Hills (31 May 2021)

simongt said:


> Finally decided to invest in a Trangia 27 stove. Been using gas for many a year, so now at least as I seek out quieter campsites, my peace will no longer be disturbed by the hiss of the gas stove whilst it's cooking my tea - !
> Yes, I know the Triangia alcohol stove takes longer to heat things, but when camping, what's the hurry - ?


wonderful things for real cooking. I still use gas for some things though, espresso for instance.
I can recommend the duossal frying pan - you can also get a handy ally plate which can serve as a handy pan lid.


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 May 2021)

I have enjoyed camping, in Guernsey, Somerset, Belgium ( at Spa on race weekends), following the Lombard RAC rallies in Wales, the Lake District, Scotland and Northumberland, and then a lot of nights in Italy, Switzerland, Germany, France in the ‘80s on a month long rail holiday.
Overall, I would say for me, that camping was good enough, and had some great sleeps in the open countryside.
Mrs SnG is not so happy! The campsite in Guernsey was a little too close to nature for her, and the cobwebs and spiders and flies in the shower block invited an end to our camping trips.
Likewise, glamming wouldn’t be for us. It’s too ‘competitive’ with ‘look at us’, and then also, we don’t really like mixing with people.
Having said that, we did do cruises, on ships with 2500+ passengers, but we always managed to stay away from the crowds, preferring to manage our time on board away from the timed events, such that we really enjoyed them all, and lost weight during each cruise. (£7-800 for a week away generally, food included).
When landing in places, we mostly arranged our own schedules, and could see coach loads of people from our ship turn up, often an hour later than we did, and we could be on our way back, whilst they were loading themselves onto the return coaches!
So, camping would lead the 2, cruising would be more likely, and for the time being, local trips from home will be the norm.


----------



## simongt (1 Jun 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> and the cobwebs and spiders and flies in the shower


Ahh, you stayed at proper campsites then - ? !


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Jun 2021)

simongt said:


> Ahh, you stayed at proper campsites then - ? !


😂 yes, I agree, but some people don’t really like that level of Nature!


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

After 4 weeks in Spain it's back to 





camping, Glamping? Don't think the French are into it, just camping. Glamping in EUROPE is buying a big camperwagon 😉


----------



## ClichéGuevara (27 May 2022)

I did smile when I saw one company advertising 'canvas cottages' for what are pre-erected tents.


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2022)

saw a program about devon and cornwall , on about 2 holiday camps one of which had campers .
One lot had a mini bar and a projection screen tv in the tent .


----------



## ClichéGuevara (27 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> saw a program about devon and cornwall , on about 2 holiday camps one of which had campers .
> One lot had a mini bar and a projection screen tv in the tent .



They obviously wanted to get away from it all, and go back to nature.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

It seems to me that some camp sites no longer want tents, I assume because they can get more money out of the camper vans and caravans that have apparently increased in numbers since the pandemic started.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

One near Dumfries is going to upgrade to cash in on the Glamping scene. Doing away with the nice space for tents. Wonder if they still want vans as hobbit huts and chalets are set at premium rates.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems to me that some camp sites no longer want tents, I assume because they can get more money out of the camper vans and caravans that have apparently increased in numbers since the pandemic started.



We also depend less on facilities, which means they need to provide less investment for us campervanwankers. We also use sites through the season too. May have an impact....


----------



## matticus (27 May 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> We also depend less on facilities, which means they need to provide less investment



There must be plus/minuseses to that, no? Electric hookups will be quite an investment.
Do you not use toilets/shower? (I don't know - they did have them at the only place I've shared with motorhomes, so I presume the motorhomewankers could use them!)
Greater wear on the surfaces?

I've heard you're much more picky about karaoke facilities.


----------



## Fredo76 (27 May 2022)

"Glamor" and camping just don't mix, thank God. Even the word is ugly - glamping - ugh.

The funniest ones are those who think camping is beneath them; that they deserve better, having earned better, when there is no 'better', even. Watch for the traditional 'horrors of camping' stories every summer, and be glad if you are not quite so clueless!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2022)

matticus said:


> There must be plus/minuseses to that, no? Electric hookups will be quite an investment.
> Do you not use toilets/shower? (I don't know - they did have them at the only place I've shared with motorhomes, so I presume the motorhomewankers could use them!)
> Greater wear on the surfaces?
> 
> I've heard you're much more picky about karaoke facilities.



Possibly, we use showers and toilets if they are there, even though we can be self- sufficient, but not everybody does. Fewer vans 'need' electric hook-ups these days with solar gaining in popularity. Hook-up more use in the winter for heating.

Maybe campsites prefer campervanwankers over tents because we tend to be older gits that have cocoa at 9pm and don't need Karaoke facilities, not like them tentastic types with their kids and their morning outdoor bacon cooking and having fun all the time, harrumph. Often the 'Club Sites' we go on are like gated communities 

To be honest, I don't know!

Personally I like sites with a mix of users and ages....and a decent karaoke machine as well, obvs....


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

..


Fab Foodie said:


> Possibly, we use showers and toilets if they are there, even though we can be self- sufficient, but not everybody does. Fewer vans 'need' electric hook-ups these days with solar gaining in popularity. Hook-up more use in the winter for heating.
> 
> Maybe campsites prefer campervanwankers over tents because we tend to be older gits that have cocoa at 9pm and don't need Karaoke facilities, not like them tentastic types with their kids and their morning outdoor bacon cooking and having fun all the time, harrumph. Often the 'Club Sites' we go on are like gated communities
> 
> ...


We have just arrived at the camping only 2 ways to judge a camping. 1 go and have a look for nice pitch and install. 2 the pizza van must be up and running just outside the campsite. Sometimes picking a spot is hard. 





😀


----------



## simongt (31 May 2022)

Checking local campsites recently, one advertised glamping pods complete with kitchen, flatscreen tv and a dvd system - !


----------



## Kingfisher101 (31 May 2022)

The idea of camping is much nicer than the reality. I've had bad times putting a tent up in the pitch back and driving rain with a torch like a candle. I'd rather stop at home now.I think its alright for kids and for people who don't mind stinking of BO but that's it.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (31 May 2022)

I enjoy it all!

I've hiked in the past and wildcamped with the most basic of gear for a few nights and am planning on some similar 'bikepacking' (don't shoot me) style trips this year.
Use a four man with the girlfriend if we fancy a few nights away with friends when car camping with decent size gas stoves and air beds etc.
Also done 'glamping' pods with hotubs which I enjoy.
In the past me and the ex would take our daughter camping for full weeks with ehu, tables, inflatable sofa etc in an 8 man vango airbeam which I also bloody loved and miss (the tent, not the ex ).

I think its good to have options to suit your needs and whichever way you decide to do it, you're out in nature, getting an experience and enjoying it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> I enjoy it all!
> 
> I've hiked in the past and wildcamped with the most basic of gear for a few nights and am planning on some similar 'bikepacking' (don't shoot me) style trips this year.
> Use a four man with the girlfriend if we fancy a few nights away with friends when car camping with decent size gas stoves and air beds etc.
> ...



Am with you. Whilst @Hill Wimp considers the Campervan as the basis of acceptable camping, I am equally at home in a bivvy and tarp, or backpacking tent. 
Love camping....


----------



## Rusty Nails (31 May 2022)

simongt said:


> Checking local campsites recently, one advertised glamping pods complete with kitchen, flatscreen tv and a dvd system - !



If they also have CH, maid service, fluffy towels and cooked breakfasts I might consider it.


----------



## postman (31 May 2022)

Like a famous line in a Carry On Film,I tried it once and didn't like it.


----------



## chris667 (1 Jun 2022)

I did a lot of cycle touring when I was younger. I had my Galaxy or my old Puegeot MTB, loaded it up with self-sufficient tent, stove etc and used to set off, sometimes for days at a time. I very often had no idea where I was going - it was all before GPS. The conversations and experiences were part of the fun, and I was generally pretty lucky.

I wouldn't fancy it now, but one of the things that put me off starting riding again (for about ten years, actually!) was me thinking I was "too soft" to do that type of touring. My last cycling holiday was staying in a static caravan in Mablethorpe. Easy riding, lots of nature. But decent food, cold beer and a decent shower!

Aren't people strange?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (1 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> Checking local campsites recently, one advertised glamping pods complete with kitchen, flatscreen tv and a dvd system - !


Checking local bikeshops recently, one advertised an electric bike with electric gear change, tubeless tyres, built in computer & GPS! 

People like what they like, fear what they fear. 

If my first tour wasn't a package deal with my baggage ferried from hotel to hotel I probably would never have had the confidence to be a bit more adventurous. 




Kingfisher101 said:


> The idea of camping is much nicer than the reality. I've had bad times putting a tent up in the pitch back and driving rain with a torch like a candle.


That's true.....
But once the tent is up and you're inside, cold, wet, probably hungry there's a tremendous satisfaction and comfort in listening to the weather trying to batter the life out of you while you slowly make yourself comfortable. And maybe resolving to get yourself a proper torch . Or paying better attention to the weather. Or stopping earlier.

The flip side is that sometimes we get to set up home in places that are beyond magical.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jun 2022)

Definitely magical glamping 😊


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jun 2022)

chris667 said:


> I did a lot of cycle touring when I was younger. I had my Galaxy or my old Puegeot MTB, loaded it up with self-sufficient tent, stove etc and used to set off, sometimes for days at a time. I very often had no idea where I was going - it was all before GPS. The conversations and experiences were part of the fun, and I was generally pretty lucky.
> 
> I wouldn't fancy it now, but one of the things that put me off starting riding again (for about ten years, actually!) was me thinking I was "too soft" to do that type of touring. My last cycling holiday was staying in a static caravan in Mablethorpe. Easy riding, lots of nature. But decent food, cold beer and a decent shower!
> 
> Aren't people strange?


I still do most of my touring 'analogue' even though I could (and occasionally do) use online mapping etc..

Having to ask the way, stopping to unfold the map, has always been part of the fun for me.

And has lead to all sorts of other opportunities, information, and generosity


A very kind Spanish cyclist gentleman explained to me how he used airbuds and satnav to help him find his way, when I asked him best route to ......

I semi aped surprise at such marvellous technology as if I'd never encountered the like..

But if I had air buds (is that what they're called?) I'd never had got to practice my bad Spanish on him...😇

Imo you don't need technology to find cold beer and or decent food, just keep your eyes peeled, or ask a local .

The need for good refreshment, is fairly universally understood.


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jun 2022)

mudsticks said:


> I still do most of my touring 'analogue' even though I could (and occasionally do) use online mapping etc..
> 
> Having to ask the way, stopping to unfold the map, has always been part of the fun for me.
> 
> ...



As a teenager, always liked camping plain. Growing up in the heart of NYC, we always wanted to head for the hills on the weekends. 

We all seemed to like winter camping more than summer. No bugs, snakes, heat exhaustion, and your meats and eggs you brought along stayed fresh. Working hard to stay warm made all food taste super good, and coffee and hot chocolate as well. 

None of us had a vehicle or money for a bus ticket. We packed up our backpacks (@ 55lbs usually) and hitched upstate. 6lb tent, 4lb sleeping bag, a gallon of water each, sometimes some rotgut alcohol, BWAC (bread, wine, apples @ cheese) a camping saw, camping ax, flashlights, clothes and more food. Bags to carry out the trash. Thank goodness back then we didn’t have iPads, phones, computers! Just weatherproof topo maps of our trails and a compass. The only camping sites there were the ones we made.

Not sure at 67 if I’d think this style of camping is fantastic today. The spirit is willing but the body gets grumpy!

Darn great memories though. ⛺


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jun 2022)

kayakerles said:


> As a teenager, always liked camping plain. Growing up in the heart of NYC, we always wanted to head for the hills on the weekends.
> 
> We all seemed to like winter camping more than summer. No bugs, snakes, heat exhaustion, and your meats and eggs you brought along stayed fresh. Working hard to stay warm made all food taste super good, and coffee and hot chocolate as well.
> 
> ...




Well i did similar as a youngster, only in Europe not so much fear of snakes or bears.. 

Bears would make me nervous.

Bugs are just part of life - an essential one in fact.

Some of us just never stopped doing it..
.
Not quite at your maturity yet, but not so far behind either .. 🤔

Still hiking, biking, hitchhiking and 'roughing it*' ..
(*by some peoples standards) 

But the kit is much better..
Fancy lightweight but sturdy (often American) tents, down filled sleeping bags, and comfy sleeping mat, which the older body needs imo 🙂 

I know people quite a bit older than yourself that do the same though.

But I guess if you've got out of the habit, it might be harder to restart 🤔
Still the memories last either way..

Modern tech is quite nice for recording where you've been 😊


----------



## simongt (4 Jun 2022)

mudsticks said:


> Definitely magical glamping 😊


Minds me of an occasion many years back when I was camping in a field near Abdon Burf in Shropshire. Being late October, the nights were chilly. Got up for a widdle to a night frost and the most beautiful starlit sky untainted by light pollution.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> Minds me of an occasion many years back when I was camping in a field near Abdon Burf in Shropshire. Being late October, the nights were chilly. Got up for a widdle to a night frost and the most beautiful starlit sky untainted by light pollution.



Lovely.. 

It was just a bit frosty here too .

In the moontins the milky way can often appear as if in 3D..

Makes it worth the effort of getting up so high to camp..

And it can be so very quiet too, if there's no wind, or streams nearby.. 😊


----------



## matticus (6 Jun 2022)

mudsticks said:


> In the moontins the milky way can often appear as if in 3D..



It's in 3D whenever you see it outside*!

*i.e. not on a screen, printed page, poster, etc :P


----------



## icowden (6 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> It's in 3D whenever you see it outside*!


I think @mudsticks probably meant that the clarity of the skies in the mountains gives the observer more of a feeling of depth of field thus rendering a sense of more three dimensional viewpoint than might otherwise be achieved.

Could be wrong and mansplaining tho...


----------



## Petrichorwheels (6 Jun 2022)

icowden said:


> I think @mudsticks probably meant that the clarity of the skies in the mountains gives the observer more of a feeling of depth of field thus rendering a sense of more three dimensional viewpoint than might otherwise be achieved.
> 
> Could be wrong and mansplaining tho...



throw that man a (drugged) dogbiscuit.


----------



## mudsticks (6 Jun 2022)

icowden said:


> I think @mudsticks probably meant that the clarity of the skies in the mountains gives the observer more of a feeling of depth of field thus rendering a sense of more three dimensional viewpoint than might otherwise be achieved.
> 
> Could be wrong and mansplaining tho...



This is exactly what I meant yes.
Depth of field..

Anyone who has seen it would know what I meant.

And you just see more stars, full stop..

Perfectly good 'splaining 👍🏼



Petrichorwheels said:


> throw that man a (drugged) dogbiscuit.



Any particular reason to do that ??


----------

